# Milan: Commisso vicino alla chiusura per l'acquisto del club.



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 29 giugno 2018, Rocco Commisso va di fretta ed è vicino alla chiusura per l'acquisto del Milan. Yonghong Li proverà a far versare all'italo americano i 32 milioni di euro sul conto del fondo Elliott.

Potrebbe essere anche lo stesso Li a versare quei soldi? Sì, ma è il piano B. 

Li non era molto convinto dall'offerta di Commisso: il cinese non incasserebbe nulla. Al contempo, però, lo liberebbe dai debiti lasciandogli il 30% delle quote del Milan. Le parti continuano a trattare e Li può dire finalmente di sì.

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma che Commisso è pronto a chiudere alle sue condizioni (riportate tantissime volte ed ampiamente risapute NDR) ed è pronto a venire in Italia per chiudere e poi recarsi al TAS personalmente. Ci sono dei dubbi sulla strategia di Li. Il cinese in queste momento si troverebbe ad Hong Kong. Li avrebbe fatto filtrare di avere i 32 milioni e di volerli versare. Ciò permettere di allungare i tempi, ma con una nuova bocciatura al TAS il Milan perderebbe ulteriore valore.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2018)

Speren


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Speren


.


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Giugno 2018)

Preferisco fallire che competere con Fiorentina e Lazio per anni e anni.
Con Commisso non si va da nessuna parte,si vivacchia e basta.
Tra un anno saremo qui a sperare che Rocco se ne vada


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Preferisco fallire che competere con Fiorentina e Lazio per anni e anni.
> Con Commisso non si va da nessuna parte,si vivacchia e basta.
> Tra un anno saremo qui a sperare che Rocco se ne vada



Stesse sensazioni tue.

Tra l'altro già immagino il futuro dove ci saranno tifosi e giornalisti che diranno di ringraziare lche potevamo fallire ecc... Preferisco fallire pure io piuttosto che vedere il Milan diventare una lazietta qualunque


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> *Preferisco fallire* che competere con Fiorentina e Lazio per anni e anni.
> Con Commisso non si va da nessuna parte,si vivacchia e basta.
> Tra un anno saremo qui a sperare che Rocco se ne vada





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stesse sensazioni tue.
> 
> Tra l'altro già immagino il futuro dove ci saranno tifosi e giornalisti che diranno di ringraziare lche potevamo fallire.... *Preferisco fallire* pure io piuttosto che vedere il Milan diventare una lazietta qualunque





Tocco "ferro" va...ahaha


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Preferisco fallire che competere con Fiorentina e Lazio per anni e anni.
> Con Commisso non si va da nessuna parte,si vivacchia e basta.
> Tra un anno saremo qui a sperare che Rocco se ne vada



se credi che uno viene qua per perderci i soldi ti sbagli di grosso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se credi che uno viene qua per perderci i soldi ti sbagli di grosso.



Come Li...mannaggia a lui ahaha


----------



## Roger84 (29 Giugno 2018)

Che un tizio prenda il Milan per farla diventare una squadra mediocre, nn ha senso considerando l'aspetto economico a cui si va incontro!


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se credi che uno viene qua per perderci i soldi ti sbagli di grosso.


Rocco vince ma il Milan perde.E se permetti,a me di Rocco frega zero.
Per guadagnare non serve vincere.Abbiamo già l'americano de Roma come esempio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Preferisco fallire che competere con Fiorentina e Lazio per anni e anni.
> Con Commisso non si va da nessuna parte,si vivacchia e basta.
> Tra un anno saremo qui a sperare che Rocco se ne vada


Discorso che ho fatto anch'io, ma obiettivamente cosa possiamo pretendere? Se anche fallissimo, il Milan verrebbe comprato a prezzo stracciato da qualche piccolo imprenditore e rischieremmo di vivacchiare peggio di come faremmo con una nuova proprietà.
In ogni caso, non è detto che con Commisso vivacchieremmo; certo, non penso che verrà qui a spendere e spandere, ma mi aspetto almeno di veder avviato un progetto in stile Juventus o stile Atletico Madrid.
Lo so, a noi piacerebbe avere uno stato sovrano o un magnate pieno di soldi, ma non possiamo pretendere questo; quello che dobbiamo senz'altro pretendere è la serietà, ma non possiamo stare lì a disperarci se non arrivano gli sceicchi.


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Giugno 2018)

Commisso non e un Yonhong Li sconoscuito.


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Rocco vince ma il Milan perde.E se permetti,a me di Rocco frega zero.
> Per guadagnare non serve vincere.Abbiamo già l'americano de Roma come esempio.



il patrimonio di rocco è 20 volte superiore a quello di pallotta. se hai delle alternative di ultramiliardari falli venire avanti. gli ultimi 7 anni di berlusconi non solo non abbiamo vinto sono stati vergognosi sotto tutti gli aspetti. se questo italoamericano fa almeno quello che ha fatto pallotta alla roma ci sarebbe solo da ringraziarlo ma ripeto potenzialmente vale 20 volte pallotta che ha confronto è un morto di fame.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Discorso che ho fatto anch'io, ma obiettivamente cosa possiamo pretendere? Se anche fallissimo, il Milan verrebbe comprato a prezzo stracciato da qualche piccolo imprenditore e rischieremmo di vivacchiare peggio di come faremmo con una nuova proprietà.
> In ogni caso, non è detto che con Commisso vivacchieremmo; certo, non penso che verrà qui a spendere e spandere, ma mi aspetto almeno di veder avviato un progetto in stile Juventus o stile Atletico Madrid.
> Lo so, a noi piacerebbe avere uno stato sovrano o un magnate pieno di soldi, ma non possiamo pretendere questo; quello che dobbiamo senz'altro pretendere è la serietà, ma non possiamo stare lì a disperarci se non arrivano gli sceicchi.



La speranza è che ingaggi dirigenti veramente competenti.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Preferisco fallire che competere con Fiorentina e Lazio per anni e anni.
> Con Commisso non si va da nessuna parte,si vivacchia e basta.
> Tra un anno saremo qui a sperare che Rocco se ne vada



Perche la pensi cosi raga?

Particolarmente tranne quella storia sulla fede bianconera mi piace molto la idea Rocco Commisso proprietario del Milan.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 29 giugno 2018, Rocco Commisso va di fretta ed è vicino alla chiusura per l'acquisto del Milan. Yonghong Li proverà a far versare all'italo americano i 32 milioni di euro sul conto del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche lo stesso Li a versare quei soldi? Sì, ma è il piano B.
> 
> Li non era molto convinto dall'offerta di Commisso: il cinese non incasserebbe nulla. Al contempo, però, lo liberebbe dai debiti lasciandogli il 30% delle quote del Milan. Le parti continuano a trattare e Li può dire finalmente di sì.



Speriamo, così si riesce a trattenere i pochi forti che abbiamo in rosa e magari
si riesce a rinforzare la squadra in vista della prossima stagione, perchè molti
tifosi non hanno capito che arrivare ad ottobre con Li vuol dire smantellare la
squadra e non fare mercato e quindi di fatto buttare via la possibilità di giocare
le coppe anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Preferisco fallire che competere con Fiorentina e Lazio per anni e anni.
> Con Commisso non si va da nessuna parte,si vivacchia e basta.
> Tra un anno saremo qui a sperare che Rocco se ne vada



A Roma dicevano cose simili con Pallotta, eppure da quando c'è lui, a parte il primo anno, hanno fatto 5 podi consecutivi in Serie A. Certo, non hanno vinto nulla (come del resto tutte le altre squadre in Italia da quando c'è lo strapotere della Juventus), ma non mi sembra che siano messi così male.


----------



## Wildbone (29 Giugno 2018)

A me del patrimonio di Commisso frega meno di zero.
Mi interessano i suoi utili, fondamentali per dare la prima iniezione necessaria per rilanciare il club, e mi interessa che abbia dei dirigenti, esperti di calcio e del commerciale, capaci di sviluppare progetti intelligenti, credibili e sostenibili per l'area sportiva, quella commerciale, quella economica e quella della comunicazione. Il resto è fuffa. Se non partiamo da un assetto dirigenziale intelligente, anche dopo un breve periodo di interregno con ancora F e M (ma roba di pochi mesi), tanto vale morire subito.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 29 giugno 2018, Rocco Commisso va di fretta ed è vicino alla chiusura per l'acquisto del Milan. Yonghong Li proverà a far versare all'italo americano i 32 milioni di euro sul conto del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche lo stesso Li a versare quei soldi? Sì, ma è il piano B.
> 
> Li non era molto convinto dall'offerta di Commisso: il cinese non incasserebbe nulla. Al contempo, però, lo liberebbe dai debiti lasciandogli il 30% delle quote del Milan. Le parti continuano a trattare e Li può dire finalmente di sì.



Comunque ho la sensazione che domani mattina leggerò una cosa del tipo: "Commisso ancora lontano dal Milan: Li fa smumare tutto?"


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Giugno 2018)

Non mi sembra che i proprietari della Juve abbiano mai immesso di tasca propria del denaro per il calciomercato. 

Il Milan non è la Roma, ha un brand ed un bacino di tifosi decisamente differente: siamo un gigante che dorme, come qualcuno lo ha già definito. Con un progetto sportivo ed uno commerciale seri, questa società può tornare nell'elite del calcio mondiale in brevissimo tempo. Gli sceicchi, tra l'altro, non mi sembra abbiano vinto granché a livello internazionale, piccola parentesi.

Ben venga Commisso. E forza Milan!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Giugno 2018)

Dopo i vari circolini e teatrini a cui il duo monnezza ci hanno abituato raccattando settimi posti, sconfitte con squadre già retrocesse e pugni in faccia da mezza Serie A, io ad oggi metterei la firma per fare i campionati che ha fatto la Roma di Pallotta.
Qua siamo fermi al Milan di Sheva, Kaka, Seedorf, Nesta e compagnia. Quel Milan non c'è più da 10 anni, i campioni per ora non vengono e bisogna partire da gente seria e da proprietari di cui si sa la loro identità.
Come primo obiettivo voglio che mi sia restituita la dignità di tifare Milan e una stabilità societaria, poi il resto viene di conseguenza.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 29 giugno 2018, Rocco Commisso va di fretta ed è vicino alla chiusura per l'acquisto del Milan. Yonghong Li proverà a far versare all'italo americano i 32 milioni di euro sul conto del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche lo stesso Li a versare quei soldi? Sì, ma è il piano B.
> 
> Li non era molto convinto dall'offerta di Commisso: il cinese non incasserebbe nulla. Al contempo, però, lo liberebbe dai debiti lasciandogli il 30% delle quote del Milan. Le parti continuano a trattare e Li può dire finalmente di sì.





Wildbone ha scritto:


> A me del patrimonio di Commisso frega meno di zero.
> Mi interessano i suoi utili, fondamentali per dare la prima iniezione necessaria per rilanciare il club, e mi interessa che abbia dei dirigenti, esperti di calcio e del commerciale, capaci di sviluppare progetti intelligenti, credibili e sostenibili per l'area sportiva, quella commerciale, quella economica e quella della comunicazione. Il resto è fuffa. Se non partiamo da un assetto dirigenziale intelligente, anche dopo un breve periodo di interregno con ancora F e M (ma roba di pochi mesi), tanto vale morire subito.



Amen fratello.


----------



## King of the North (29 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Preferisco fallire che competere con Fiorentina e Lazio per anni e anni.
> Con Commisso non si va da nessuna parte,si vivacchia e basta.
> Tra un anno saremo qui a sperare che Rocco se ne vada



E questo la deduci da?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Giugno 2018)

Preferivo i Ricketts,a pelle mi sento che siano più smaliziati sopratutto sulla scelta del management. 

Tuttavia se questo Commisso ha un progetto serio che bel giro di 5 anni ci riporta stabilmente tra le prime 20 d'Europa è il benvenuto.

Speriamo di poter parlare finalmente di calcio, di tattiche, tecnica e giocatori.


----------



## Casnop (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 29 giugno 2018, Rocco Commisso va di fretta ed è vicino alla chiusura per l'acquisto del Milan. Yonghong Li proverà a far versare all'italo americano i 32 milioni di euro sul conto del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche lo stesso Li a versare quei soldi? Sì, ma è il piano B.
> 
> Li non era molto convinto dall'offerta di Commisso: il cinese non incasserebbe nulla. Al contempo, però, lo liberebbe dai debiti lasciandogli il 30% delle quote del Milan. Le parti continuano a trattare e Li può dire finalmente di sì.


La scommessa di competitività che Li, o chi per lui, ha rivolto al mondo intero che ha contrattato con lui, e che è stato oggetto del leveraged buy out alla base della sua impresa al Milan, ovvero rivalutare il proprio investimento a leva con un progetto industriale a cinque anni tra stadio proprietario, premi sportivi e commerciale, e ricollocare il capitale con un surplus tale da far ritornare l'investimento stesso già sulla semplice IPO, ora potrà essere mantenuta da una prospettiva di minoranza, senza leva, senza iniziativa, ma con gli stessi strumenti ed obiettivi. Goldman Sachs significa avvio concreto del progetto stadio, questa merchant bank ha sviluppato negli anni un core nel settore del grande immobiliare, impianti ed infrastrutture, vorrà gestire una opera di questo tipo nel cuore di Milano. Al resto, provvederà il progetto del nuovo azionista, che non conosciamo ma di cui presumiamo lo standard nordamericano: investimenti a medio termine, conti in controllo, no eccessi, espansione costante, autofinanziamento definitivo sul lungo termine, e stacco di dividendi. La quotazione, che ne sarà la conseguenza, restituirà a Li, o a chi per lui, il denaro che ora piange. Il trenta per cento di una IPO superiore al miliardo di euro di market cap, ad essere prudenti, è un importo ragionevole per gli interessi di Mr. Li. Lungo? Non inferiore al suo impegno, al netto di un rischio di impresa ormai insostenibile, senza certezza di flussi dalla Cina. Deludente? Non c'è dubbio, come tutto ciò che non ha alternative. Negli affari, un passo indietro è spesso un passo di lato, se serve a vederlo nella giusta prospettiva, che è sempre quella di non perdere mai soldi, e se possibile farne.


----------



## Manue (29 Giugno 2018)

Quello che noi tifosi dovremo avere ben chiaro, è che non verranno comprati top player, niente acquisti da 70/90/110 MLN, niente di tutto ciò. Il progetto sarà il core della nostra la società, Commisso o Ricckets che sia, primo obiettivo sistemare il bilancio, basta perdite, basta previsioni gonfiate, si interviene sui costi, sul monte ingaggi che il bilancio può sopportare, cessioni “alla Roma” per i primi anni, non possiamo aspettarci che i migliori restino, dobbiamo sistemare il bilancio, e lo fai anche con le plusvalenze. 
Poi c’è lo stadio, e li ci si indebiterà, pertanto gli utili che faremo, perché dovremo farlo altrimenti salta il banco, serviranno anche per i debiti. 

Non aspettiamoci di tornare alla vittoria entro breve tempo. Seguiremo il percorso Juventus, Roma, e parzialmente Inter....

Dovremo avere pazienza e fiducia. 

Sempre meglio così che con uno che genera 75mln di perdita, ma che non può ripianare.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma che Commisso è pronto a chiudere alle sue condizioni (riportate tantissime volte ed ampiamente risapute NDR) ed è pronto a venire in Italia per chiudere e poi recarsi al TAS personalmente. Ci sono dei dubbi sulla strategia di Li. Il cinese in queste momento si troverebbe ad Hong Kong. Li avrebbe fatto filtrare di avere i 32 milioni e di volerli versare. Ciò permettere di allungare i tempi, ma con una nuova bocciatura al TAS il Milan perderebbe ulteriore valore. *


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2018)

MAGARI diventare simili alla roma. che poi con le nostre potenzialità vuol dire diventare sicuramente meglio. il problema è che bisognava partire 2/3 anni fa con un progetto del genere. abbiamo accumulato TANTO ritardo. le lamentele di chi parla sempre di "rometta"credo siano un problema superabile.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La scommessa di competitività che Li, o chi per lui, ha rivolto al mondo intero che ha contrattato con lui, e che è stato oggetto del leveraged buy out alla base della sua impresa al Milan, ovvero rivalutare il proprio investimento a leva con un progetto industriale a cinque anni tra stadio proprietario, premi sportivi e commerciale, e ricollocare il capitale con un surplus tale da far ritornare l'investimento stesso già sulla semplice IPO, ora potrà essere mantenuta da una prospettiva di minoranza, senza leva, senza iniziativa, ma con gli stessi strumenti ed obiettivi. Goldman Sachs significa avvio concreto del progetto stadio, questa merchant bank ha sviluppato negli anni un core nel settore del grande immobiliare, impianti ed infrastrutture, vorrà gestire una opera di questo tipo nel cuore di Milano. Al resto, provvederà il progetto del nuovo azionista, che non conosciamo ma di cui presumiamo lo standard nordamericano: investimenti a medio termine, conti in controllo, no eccessi, espansione costante, autofinanziamento definitivo sul lungo termine, e stacco di dividendi. La quotazione, che ne sarà la conseguenza, restituirà a Li, o a chi per lui, il denaro che ora piange. Il trenta per cento di una IPO superiore al miliardo di euro di market cap, ad essere prudenti, è un importo ragionevole per gli interessi di Mr. Li. Lungo? Non inferiore al suo impegno, al netto di un rischio di impresa ormai insostenibile, senza certezza di flussi dalla Cina. Deludente? Non c'è dubbio, come tutto ciò che non ha alternative. Negli affari, un passo indietro è spesso un passo di lato, se serve a vederlo nella giusta prospettiva, che è sempre quella di non perdere mai soldi, e se possibile farne.



però non ho letto ancora un resoconto preciso su quanto abbia speso Li fino ad oggi. cioè cedendo a commisso a queste cifre poi con il 30% di un eventuale miliardo andrebbe almeno in pari? nei giorni scorsi avevo letto qualche resoconto che nemmeno così ce l'avrebbe fatta a recuperare tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Come Li...mannaggia a lui ahaha



Sinceramente mi fido più delle capacità imprenditoriali di uno che dal nulla si è creato una fortuna e che conosce il calcio che di quelle di un cinese uscito dal nulla senza patrimonio personale e che non spiaccica nemmeno mezza parola di inglese e va in giro agghindato come un morto di fame


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Rocco vince ma il Milan perde.E se permetti,a me di Rocco frega zero.
> Per guadagnare non serve vincere.Abbiamo già l'americano de Roma come esempio.



La Roma, ancora senza stadio ma ci stanno lavorando, è finita in semifinale di champions ed è uscita dal settlement (quindi è da ora che avranno più libertà). Per me hanno vinto alla grande.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi fido più delle capacità imprenditoriali di uno che dal nulla si è creato una fortuna e che conosce il calcio che di quelle di un cinese uscito dal nulla senza patrimonio personale e che non spiaccica nemmeno mezza parola di inglese *e va in giro agghindato come un morto di fame*



ahahahahah è vero


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 29 giugno 2018, Rocco Commisso va di fretta ed è vicino alla chiusura per l'acquisto del Milan. Yonghong Li proverà a far versare all'italo americano i 32 milioni di euro sul conto del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche lo stesso Li a versare quei soldi? Sì, ma è il piano B.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma che Commisso è pronto a chiudere alle sue condizioni (riportate tantissime volte ed ampiamente risapute NDR) ed è pronto a venire in Italia per chiudere e poi recarsi al TAS personalmente. Ci sono dei dubbi sulla strategia di Li. Il cinese in queste momento si troverebbe ad Hong Kong. Li avrebbe fatto filtrare di avere i 32 milioni e di volerli versare. Ciò permettere di allungare i tempi, ma con una nuova bocciatura al TAS il Milan perderebbe ulteriore valore. *



A quanto è quotato che a breve usciranno notizie che è saltato tutto?


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato che a breve usciranno notizie che è saltato tutto?



E' quotato 1/1!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La speranza è che ingaggi dirigenti veramente competenti.


Infatti. Con una dirigenza competente, in grado di fare vero scouting, si può accelerare di molto il percorso verso i grandi palcoscenici europei.


----------

